# Milwaukee router



## RBMJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone have a milwaukee 5670 router? 

I got one with a router table I bought and was thinking about selling it. 

Just wondering if anyone had anything to say about it good or bad.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RBMJ said:


> Anyone have a milwaukee 5670 router?
> 
> I got one with a router table I bought and was thinking about selling it.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had anything to say about it good or bad.


Hi Robert - I haven't got one but did a little looking. Looks like nice little 2 HP model. Problem is, watching eBay, those older small routers don't usually bring a whole lot. I have a little Craftsman that I really had no use for so I just dedicated it to the dovetail jig. It just sits in the corner until I want some dovetails and it's all set up ready to go.... Like Bj says, "Can't have to many routers".


----------



## RBMJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea, I might leave it in my table full time.


----------

